# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Приглашение гостей домой

## Данагуль

Харе Кришна! Подскажите пожалуйста, как поступить когда домой нужно позвать гостей. Я казашка, у нас по традиции обязательным блюдом является "бесбармак" - это мясо с тестом. Вот если возникнет необходимость звать гостей, особенно бабушек дедушек, во-общем старейшин очень уважаемых гостей. Для это обязательным блюдом является бесбармак и если его не готовить то меня не поймут, а скорее всего могут обидеться. Для самых близких родственников я конечно же готовлю по вегетариански они все воспринимают в шутку и считают что у них разгрузочный день. Можно конечно же не звать бабушек дедушек, но в некоторых случаях это является очень даже обязательным и тогда чтобы их же не обидеть нужно готовить бесбармак. Как быть?

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА Данагуль. Спасибо Вам за важный вопрос. Я понимаю Вас, это действительно  трудно, найти решение в такой ситуации. И конечно, сочувствую Вам, потому, что  это приносит вам беспокойство. Однако можно попробовать найти здесь какое-то решение.

Мы понимаем, как важны для нас родственники, или семейные традиции. Они помогают сохранять отношения и культуру в семье. Это достойно уважения. Однако, если в семье кто-то начинает жить по более высоким моральным, культурным или духовным  принципам, это вообще-то должно встречаться всеми родственниками с радостью. Это как если кто-то в семье выучился и стал ученым или известным человеком - это приносит радость, все родные гордятся таким достойным родственником. 

Этот пример можно также применить и в Вашем случае, Данагуль. И хотя многие родные порой не способны принять и понять высшие идеалы своего члена семейства, истиной будет то, что ВЫ должны видеть так эту ситуацию и понимать это так. Вы должны быть сами очень сильно убеждены, в том, что действительно не хотите смерти животных, и поэтому  являетесь вегетарианкой. И ЭТО ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШО! Я уверен, что это убеждение уже у Вас есть, и это хорошо!

Что касается самой ситуации,то имея это глубокое ясное убеждение о необходимости вегетарианства, Вы можете предложить своим уважаемым родственникам себя в другом виде взаимоотношений. Это значит в Вашем случае, что сохраняя ко всем свое уважение, Вы можете им без страха сказать о том, что Вы живете по некоторым другим принципам. Как это в Вашем случае может выглядеть практически?

1.  Вы можете лично обратиться к каждому родственнику, заявленному в гости, и ЧЕСТНО сказать о своем желании видеть его в своем доме, но ПРИЗНАТЬСЯ, что вы стали вегетарианкой и не можете готовить мясных блюд.
2.  Вы просите каждого посетить Ваш дом и ОБЕЩАЕТЕ взамен "бишбармака" УГОСТИТЬ ИХ ОЧЕНЬ ВКУСНЫМ  СВОИМ ЗГОТОВЛЕННЫМ обедом, и порадовать их всех многими вкусными угощениями. 

Приглашайте всех с чувством радости и одновременно, достоинства. Пусть родственники знают о Вас и о том, что Вы НЕ СТАЛИ от вегетарианства хуже как человек и как родня.
Возможно, что все-таки, что кушать во время встречи - это не самое важное. Важно - это Ваше настроение и отношение ко всем гостям. Если Вы проявляете любовь и уважение, то в чем Вас можно обвинить? Наверняка все будут довольны хорошим приемом, вниманием и атмосферой в Вашем доме. Что нужно еще старшим нашим родственникам?

А если же кто-то проявит явное недовольство, то примите это или даже извинитесь, человек имеет право быть Вами недовольным. Однако, это не значит, что Ваш выбор вегетарианства, это плохо. Проявляйте ко всем уважение и терпение, а как кто считает - это их выбор. Каждый несет в этом мире ответственность за себя. Не беспокойтесь, если увидите чье-то недовольство, следуйте своим путем, сохраняя добродушее ко всем вокруг и твердость внутри и Кришна будет Вас защищать.
На вопросы типа -ПОЧЕМУ ВЕГЕТАРИАНСТВО? отвечайте, Вам ближе сердцу именно это - Вам нравится эта идея, что для пищи не надо никого убивать, так-же -это возможность питаться более здоровой пищей, и это  хорошо влияет на характер - меньше злобы, меньше депрессии, улучшаются отношения с окружающими.

Данаггуль, я вижу ответ на Ваш вопрос именно таким. Я понимаю, что , возможно не просто будет кому-то из родственников угодить таким Вашим положением, а некоторые из них, вообще могут не принять или даже обидеться на Вас, но Вы не сможете угодить всем, да и не нужно этого делать. Просто оставайтесь собой, какая Вы есть сейчас и сохраняйте с родными теплые, человеческие отношения, и Кришна все устроит как нужно. Доверьтесь Ему.

Да, и еще важное -- если гости придут, тогда Вам действительно нужно будет потрудиться на кухне, чтобы всех приятно удивить угощением. Кстати, можно заменить мясо сильно обжаренным паниром со специями - вкус будет похожий.

Наверное здесь остановлюсь. Хочу пожелать Вам Данагуль успеха в отношениях с Вашей большой и хорошей казахской семьей. 
Если будут вопросы - напишите.

С уважением Ваш слуга Вирочана дас.

----------


## Данагуль

Харе Кришна! Вирочана дас спасибо Вам большое! Ваши слова придали мне уверенности, теперь не страшно встречать гостей. Желаю Вам счастья!

----------

